# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to the Forums

## angelise01

I've been lurking for a bit. Learning how to do tricks with Excel. Started out as a newbie with no knowledge of coding and have managed to pick up enough to do some pretty nifty things. It has really helped me in my job; thanks all!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.  You are sure to get all the help you need.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum   :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## fargeo

Hello all I am new to this forum.  I have been using excel for a long time but never very advanced mostly v look ups and pivot tables.

----------


## katka921

Wow lurking for 5 years and not saying hi. Must be a really shy person  :Smilie:  I dont want my own topic so i say Hi to all here!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome aboard to you fargeo and katka921.

----------

